

The Future of CSS and the end of 3.0 - nickb
http://ajaxian.com/archives/the-future-of-css-and-the-end-of-30

======
avehn
while i found Dion's post interesting, Alex Russell's comment was much more
informative. The fixes Alex discusses are definitely needed.

